# In the market for a new Pressure Washer.



## matthewrblack (Nov 7, 2010)

Having owned, used and abused my yellow Karcher cousin for the last three years it has finally come to the point where I cannot repair it any further, more water leaks from the unit than actually comes from the lance and my new snow foam gun from the group buy has more to offer.

Considering the great deals on Amazon at the minute on Nilfisk washers, I am looking to get one. As far as I can see, there are two clear contenders

1
Nilfisk E140 2-9 S X-Tra 








at £190

and

2 
Nilfisk E130 2-8








at £152

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with either unit and could shed some advice.

Cheers

Matthew


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.kranzle.co.uk/index.php?page=portables

i would go for this. more money but solid metal built. no plastic


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Plus for the kranzle , had mine a year now and no problems what so ever . Get it from autobrite , you get a better discount


----------



## pete79 (Feb 13, 2007)

kordun said:


> http://www.kranzle.co.uk/index.php?page=portables
> 
> i would go for this. more money but solid metal built. no plastic


If doing mobile valeting go for the k7. If for static use get the k10. I love mine:thumb:.
But I think the ones you are looking at look ok if you can't stretch to the Kranzle.
Perfect world would be a heated jet wash.
The wind up hose on the Nilfisk would be worth the premium


----------



## matthewrblack (Nov 7, 2010)

Cheers guys for that, the Kranzle looks like a great unit. The only issue is the cost, £400 is a wee bit costly. I know the machine is solid and no plastic but I had never imagined spending that money one one.


----------



## pete79 (Feb 13, 2007)

don't do it, if your just doing your own it is way too much.Over enginered more industrial for spraying chemicals.


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

Im looking at a new Karcher at the minute tesco online are doing some cracking deals 
http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.207-6108.aspx this karcher is £199 in Tesco in Antrim, so reflects a bargain in my eyes
I am looking at the k5.700 x series at the minute just trying to get one at the right sort of money.


----------



## matthewrblack (Nov 7, 2010)

I should have mentioned that it is's primary use will be in the home.


----------



## matthewrblack (Nov 7, 2010)

M4hood said:


> Im looking at a new Karcher at the minute tesco online are doing some cracking deals
> http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.207-6108.aspx this karcher is £199 in Tesco in Antrim, so reflects a bargain in my eyes
> I am looking at the k5.700 x series at the minute just trying to get one at the right sort of money.


That is a good deal and well within driving range.


----------



## Jack G (Oct 3, 2010)

I just bought the Nilfisk from Argos for £182.00, (the 140) it's a very good unit, very powerful, I did own a karcher before and thought that was good but as soon as I opens the box and pulled the lance out.........from that moment on I was amazed! The quality is very good, all the connections are great and the unit is very heavy, even the end connections ( the ones the water comes from lol) are heavy, this to me resembles a good unit because if it's weight, the wheels have a rubbery coating to the tread so it doesn't rattle when moving ( like karcher ) 
It's a good unit and makes my old karcher feel like it was bought from lidl, I'd go for the 140, it's not much more money and you will get more for your money 
Jack


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Makita HW130 or 131.
The former won't be usable for foaming with, as no-one yet produces a connector for its bespoke fit.
The latter is M22 thread, so no problem there, and lies flat on the ground like the Kranzles, which some people prefer to prevent toppling if/when pulling on the high pressure hose.

I don't think either of those Nilfisks have brass in them, an all aluminium affair, which is okay but water on aluminium, over time, causes pitting issues.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Out of the 2 I would get the E130, ali pumps are good, plastic is ****e and brass is the best.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

matthewrblack said:


> I should have mentioned that it is's primary use will be in the home.


Hi if you're just using for home use then the Nilfisks are great machines (splash out whatever you fancy) - sure you can afford the Kranzle but OTT I think for a once/twice a week use at home. I have the Nilfisk 120 2.6 which has been great for nearly a year week in week out. Who cares if they only last a couple of years, they are cheap as chips and have a decent warranty on them too.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## matthewrblack (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone, in the end I went for the C120 3-6 with the PAD Big Accessory Pack. 

It arrived on Saturday morning and from the first blast, it seems a great bit of kit. 

I am surprised to see the cost of extension hoses for the machine 40 quid average. Managed to pick one up for 20 delivered from fleabay.

Matthew


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

im tempted to go for the e140 as soon as i can get the extra dosh together thanks for the review there JackG just what i was after!


----------

